# tyre in Ezekiel



## Bladestunner316 (Jan 14, 2005)

Ive read in wikipedia that tyre was conqered by Alexander the Great but though im not finshed going through Ezekiel im reading that it is God who sent good ol nebby to destroy tyre? 

blade


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 1, 2005)

I see no contradiction. Assyrian rolled up and conquered Northern Palestine, then Babylon came afterwards, then the Greeks then the Romans. The prophecy concerning Tyre in Ezekiel should be taken within the time frame that Ezekiel was speaking. Jesus also spoke about Tyre and Sidon, so context is very important.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jul 1, 2005)

ty


----------

